# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Θαλασσινά Παιχνίδια για Υπολογιστή

## Kyriakos

Παιχνίδι για επίδοξους εφοπλιστές:

http://www.portsofcall.de/

----------


## xara

http://www.lilili.net/

Περάστε την κουκίδα, μέσα απο τους διαδρόμους...

----------


## efouskayak

Μου κόπηκε η χολή πρωινιάτικα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alcaeos

to mono game poy afora ploia kai mono ploia

----------


## nautikos

Οντως, οπως τα λες ειναι! Και με τη δυνατοτητα να κανεις τα δικα σου πλοια και λιμανια! Αρα λοιπον το ευρος ειναι τεραστιο, απο μικρες μπαριζες μεχρι σουπερτανκερ! Και μια που λεμε για σουπερτανκερ οριστε screenshot απο το BRITANIS του Χανδρη!

----------


## Apostolos

Περιμένουμε και άλλες φώτο αλλα και boat files!

----------


## alcaeos

ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ....ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## Apostolos

Όποιος χρήστης θέλει άς ανεβάσει τα πλοία του στο φόρουμ! Κανείς δεν θα χάσει απο τις free προσφορές!

----------


## nautikos

Το Νησος Χιος παραπλεοντας τις ακτες του ομωνυμου νησιου!

----------


## Νικόλας

bre paidia pws legete to paixnidi?poli waio exei ellinikes etairies?

----------


## Apostolos

Virtual Sailor. Η πρόσφατη έκδωση του είναι η 7. Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις απο το 
http://www.hangsim.com/vs

----------


## alcaeos

αν θες μπορω να στο στειλω η οποιος αλλοs φιλος θελει.

----------


## caterina75

> αν θες μπορω να στο στειλω η οποιος αλλοs φιλος θελει.


Ευχαριστούμε νίκο, θα το ήθελα και γω αν είναι εφικτό (και αφού παραλάβω πρώτα το καινούριο υπολογιστή)

----------


## alcaeos

> Ευχαριστούμε νίκο, θα το ήθελα και γω αν είναι εφικτό (και αφού παραλάβω πρώτα το καινούριο υπολογιστή)


οκ οταν ειναι πες μου να στο στειλω.

----------


## caterina75

Considered to be the ultimate in nautical simulations, the *Virtual  Skipper* series has enjoyed huge critical and commercial success over the  past few years.
Take part in thrilling regattas aboard world-class boats on a  sea surging with realism in single- and multiplayer games.
The latest version  of Virtual Skipper is packed with features that will delight all sailing fans,  the highlight being a magnificent campaign dedicated to the *AmericaΆs  Cup*. The game enables you to skipper the finest competition boats currently  available in over 14 different ocean water courses; the settings for the most  prestigious international competitions.






Official site: http://www.virtualskipper-game.com/

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Virtual Sailor. Η πρόσφατη έκδωση του είναι η 7. Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις απο το 
> http://www.hangsim.com/vs


Nαι, αλλα μηπως ειναι trial, και καθε 5 λεπτα το παιχνιδι ληγει, χωρις να μπορεις να βαλεις αλλο scenery, & καραβι πανω απο 1?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παιδιά αν θέλετε όχι εδώ συζήτηση για "κλεμένο" λογισμικό



> *Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.*
> 
> Απαγορεύεται αυστηρά και τυχόν παραβίαση του κανόνα αυτού θα συνεπάγεται το κλείδωμα ή/και τη διαγραφή του συγκεκριμένου θέματος και ενδεχομένως την απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στο forum για τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη (ban) :
> Οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα σχετικά με παράνομο λογισμικό ή μεθόδους εξουδετέρωσης της προστασίας λογισμικού (Crack, Serial, Key Generator) καθώς και συνδέσμους (links) για ιστοσελίδες με τέτοιο περιεχόμενο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το 19ο αιώνα και στις αρχές του 20ου οι μεγάλες αποικιοκρατικές δυνάμεις και κυρίως η Βρετανία για να επιβάλουν τις ενδεχόμενες διεκδικίσεις τους σε μικρότερες χώρες έκαναν επίδειξη δύναμης με το στόλο τους (παρουσία στα χωρικά ύδατα της χώρας) και μικρες επιχειρίσεις (βομβαρδισμοί ακτών αποβιβαση αγήματος). Δεν γλίτωσε όύτε η χώρα μας αφού το 1850 ο βρετανικός στόλος της Μεσογείου αιχμαλώτισε ελληνικά πολεμικά πλοία και απέκλεισε τον Πειραιά για να πιέσει ώστε να ...αποζημιωθεί ένας Πορτογάλος γεννημένος στο Γιβραλτάρ (οπότε βρετανός υπήκοος) ο Don Pacifico του οποίου το σπίτρι κάηκε σε μια διαμάχη στην οποία ήταν αναμεμειγμένοι και γιοί υπουργών οπότε η αστυνομία το συγκάλυψε (συνεβαιναν και τότε :Sad: ). Η τακτική αυτή ονομάστηκε διπλωματία των κανονιοφόρων (gunboat diplomacy).

Ακόμα και σήμερα οι Βρετανοί δεν έχουν χωνέψει ότι δεν "κυβερνά τη κύματα" η Βρετανία. Οπότε στο παρακάτω παιχνίδι από τη σελίδα του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού καλείστε κατα διαταγή του Βρετανού Πρωθυπουργού να ηγηθήτε μιας ναυτικής δύναμης που θα προστετεύσει ένα νησί που το έχει καταλάβει μια γειτονική χώρα και να απελευθερώσετε Βρετανούς υπηκόους. ¨οσο και αν φάινεται φανταστικό μην ξεχνάτε ότι το 1982 έγινε πόλεμος μεταξύ Βρετανίας και Αργεντινής για δύο νησάκια στον Ατλαντικό με περίπου 3000 κατοίκους (σήμερα) τα Falkland.

Λοιπόν το παιχνίδι σε αυτό το λινκ http://royalnavy.mod.uk/upload/packa...d_content.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και για τους φίλους της ακτοπλοΐας και της κρουαζιέρα ένα ακόμα παιχνιδάκι που πρέπει να ρεμετζάρετε ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε μικρά λιμάνια, αποφεύγοντας ξέρες αβαθή ...λουόμενους και φουσκωτά.
http://www.vx4.com/misc-games/easy_cruise_game.html

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραίο! Κατάφερα να γίνω καπετάνιος σε 5 λέπτα! Τι ΚΕΣΕΝ μου λές τώρα....  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ γιατί δεν έγινα; :Sad: 
Μήπως φταίει που χρησιμοποίησα τα σκαφάκια για ...dolphins;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και ένα παιχνιδάκι ιστιοπλοΐας τριγώνου
http://www.macgregor.net/sailing/SailGame.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και αν μάθατε ιστιοπλοΐα καλά ένα με μεγάλα ιστιοφόρα (tall ships)
http://flasharcade.com/racing-games/...hips-game.html

----------


## nautikos

Τορπιλικη επιθεση απο το υποβρυχιο Ωκεανος...

----------


## nautikos

Μια οπτασια στη θαλασσα! Ενα πλοιο που ομορφαινε τα Αιγαιοπελαγητικα νησια μας. Απολλωναρα δεν θα πεθανεις ποτε...

----------


## Apostolos

Μας αρέσουν πολύ τα σκαριά σου! Τον έχεις όμως έτσι όπως τον γνωρίσαμε, Απόλλων Εξπρές της VSL?

----------


## nautikos

Η επιθυμια σας διαταγη  :Very Happy: . Οριστε και μια με τα σινιαλα της ιστορικης VSL.

----------


## apollo_express

Μήπως έχει κάποιος το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" ή το "Εξπρές Ερμής", για το virtual sailor;

----------


## Νικόλας

bre paidia borei kaneis na m steilei to virtual sailor vs 7:?:

----------


## rallis

Το ψαχνω και εγω πολυ καιρο μακαρι να μπορουσε να μου το στειλει καποιος. Ειναι ενα πολυ καλο SIM και ειδικα με τις αναπαραστασεις των Ελληνικων πλοιων.

----------


## Nautikos II

> bre paidia borei kaneis na m steilei to virtual sailor vs 7:?:


 Λογικα το  Demo θελεις, θα το βρεις
εδω

----------


## nautikos

Ναι αλλα αυτο το λινκ δουλευει κανονικα  :Wink:

----------


## Baggeliq

me ayto to programma ti kaneis to virtual sailor vs 7 ?

----------


## foibos7

re paidia katevasa to demo kai prolava na paizo 2 lepta gia to kanoniko prepei na plirwsoume

----------


## Nautikos II

> re paidia katevasa to demo kai prolava na paizo 2 lepta gia to kanoniko prepei na plirwsoume


Eιναι αρκετα μικρο αλλα υπαρχει και το Ship Simulator 2006  το οποιο ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> re paidia katevasa to demo kai prolava na paizo 2 lepta gia to kanoniko prepei na plirwsoume


Εμ φίλε μου, να μην ζήσουν κι αυτοί που έφτιαξαν το πρόγραμμα ???  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία το έχω το παιχνίδι αν ξέρει κανείς ας μου πεί πως βάζουμαι τα βαπόρια που θέλουμε ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Καταρχην, δεν εχει αρχειο read me? Συνηθως υπαρχει ενα, να σου εξηγησει τη διαδικασια. Αν ειναι zip το αρχειο, το ανοιγεις, και βαζεις τους φακελους στον φακελο που εχεις το Virtual Sailor. Θα δεις οτι κι εκει υπαρχουν φακελοι με το ονομα Βoats, (που μπαινουν τα πλοια), panels & instruments (τα διαφορα οργανα στη γεφυρα).  Αν το αρχειο ειναι .exe, τοτε απλα το βαζεις να εγκαταστησει τα αρχεια στο φακελο με το παιχνιδι, και κανει τη διαδικασια μονο του.

----------


## Νικόλας

sorry re file alla den katalaba kai poli :Confused:

----------


## Nautikos II

Το εχεις κατεβασει; Που ακριβως εχεις προβλημα;

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι το έχω κατεβάσει κ θέλω να βάλω δικά μου καράβια κ δεν ξέρω πως

----------


## Nautikos II

Συγωμη φιλε μου αλλα δεν γνωριζω αν αυτο γινεται στην εκδοση Demo, Ισως να πρεπει να εχεις την πληρη εκδοση για να βαλεις δικα σου πλοια, Αν καποιος ξερει παλικαρια, ας απαντησει

----------


## Leo

Δεν είμαι ο ειδικός αλλά μάλλον ο φίλος Tsentzos έχει δίκιο. Σε παλιότερη έκδοση 6.7 έχω πλοία μέσα διάφορα. Όντως στο demo δυνατότητα να προσθέσεις πλοία. Αν κάποιος "τρελαμένος" έχει την 7 κι έβαλε πλοία ας μας πεί και εμάς... please  :Smile:

----------


## xiwtis81

Γινεται και στο demo του 7 αρκει να αφαιρεσεις καποιους φακελους πλοιων που εχει και να βαλεις δικα σου.Πρεπει να ειναι συνολικα 6 η 7 πλοια(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως..),παραπανω δεν γινεται.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε xiwtis81. Είσαι σωστός και όντως παίζει και στο demo (το δοκίμασα) αν αφαιρεθεί ενα από τα υπάρχοντα πλοία (-άρια) και προστεθεί ένα άλλο.

----------


## Νικόλας

δηλ βρε παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μ εξηγήσει πως γίνεται :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

> δηλ βρε παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μ εξηγήσει πως γίνεται


Μπές μέσα στο φάκελο που είναι εγκατεστημένο το παιχνίδι
Λογικά θα είναι στο programm files/Virtual Sailor
Εκεί θα δείς κάποιους φακέλους boats, instruments, panels
Μέσα στο boats υπάρχουν χωρισμένα ανάλογα σε φακέλους τα πλοία που είναι τοποθετημένα στο παιχνίδι
Αν έχεις Demo νομίζω παίζεις για 5 λεπτά και μέχρι 3 πλοια
Για να βάλεις άλλα βγάλε τα ήδη υπάρχοντα και πρόσθεσε άλλα
Η διαδηκασία είναι απλή αλλα τελείως manual
Ψάξε λίγο στο Net θα βρείτε όλλες τις οδηγίες
Μήν τα περιμένετε στο χέρι, θα σας μαλώσω!
Αν κολήσετε πείτε ξανα.
Ανατρέξτε πρώτα σε προηγούμενα Post μήν και κάποια απορεία σας είναι απαντημένη
Ευχαριστώ
http://www.hangsim.com/vs

----------


## alcaeos

na kapies photo apo to 1o moy ploio
8a ei8ela poly na akoysw thn gnwmh sas


p.soymela.jpg

p.soymela2.JPG

ps3vs.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

kai gw prospathw na balw ploia edw k ores k den borw

----------


## nautikos

> na kapies photo apo to 1o moy ploio
> 8a ei8ela poly na akoysw thn gnwmh sas


Απο οτι φαινεται απο τις φωτο, εχεις κανει καλη προσπαθεια και το αποτελεσμα ειναι αρκετα καλο. Βλεπω επισης οτι προσθετεις αρκετες λεπτομερειες και σιγουρα το μοντελο σου δειχνει πιο ομορφο. Φανταζομαι ομως οτι εχεις θα εχεις ξοδεψει και καμποσες ωριτσες δουλειας :Wink:  Καλα τα πας, συνεχισε δυνατα και καραβολατρικα:mrgreen: και αν εχεις νεα προοδου στειλε μας να δουμε.

----------


## Baggeliq

> na kapies photo apo to 1o moy ploio
> 8a ei8ela poly na akoysw thn gnwmh sas


Νικο πως τα φτιαχνεις αυτα πλοια .....

----------


## alcaeos

ta ploia afta ta ftiaxnw me to Google SketchUp opoy nomizw einai ena efkolo programma .

----------


## alcaeos

efxaristw poly nautike gia ta kala soy logia.
ontws moy phre polles wres doyleias gia na to ftiaxw alla nomizw oti axizei gia prwto ploio

----------


## Baggeliq

> ta ploia afta ta ftiaxnw me to Google SketchUp opoy nimizw einai ena efkolo programma .


pou ua to dro mporeiw na moy peis?

----------


## alcaeos

kai edw 2 bradines photo toy p.soymela :Smile: 

night photo.jpg

night photo2.jpg

----------


## Baggeliq

> kai edw 2 bradines photo toy p.soymela
> 
> night photo.jpg
> 
> night photo2.jpg


εξερετικα σου βαζω 10 με τονο

----------


## alcaeos

efxaristw Baggeli gia ta kala soy logia.. kai na xereis oti afto metraei poly gia mena

----------


## nautikos

Ωραιος Νικο, αφου βλεπω αρχισες τοσο καλα για πρωτο πλοιο, βαζεις κα φωτακια κτλ  δεν σε φοβαμαι, θα τα πας καλα. :Wink:

----------


## Baggeliq

> efxaristw Baggeli gia ta kala soy logia.. kai na xereis oti afto metraei poly gia mena


σε ευχαριστο πολυ δεν το ειπα για την πλακα το ειπα γιατι το αξιζεις πραγματικα γιατι δουλεψες πολες ωρες για το αποτελεσμα αυτο που ειδα ...

----------


## Νικόλας

bre paidia den m lete kanena programma gia vs???

----------


## rallis

File Niko bravo sou ekanes katapliktiki doulia ,sigoura kai to epomeno pou tha kanis tha einai teleio.Kali sinexeia.

----------


## alcaeos

PISTEBW SE ligo kairo THA TO EXW ETIMO
BLUE STAR NAXOS

----------


## nautikos

Πηρες φορα βλεπω και δεν σε σταματαει τιποτα :-D Καλο φαινεται παντως το καραβακι, οσο πας και βελτιωνεσαι! Γαστρα εκανες/ θα κανεις η θα ειναι μοντελο _waterline_?

----------


## alcaeos

> bre paidia den m lete kanena programma gia vs???


 otan enweis programma gia vs ...thes programma poy na mpwreis na ftiaxneis ploia?

----------


## Νικόλας

nai gia na ftiaxnw ploia

----------


## Νικόλας

bre paidia an thelei kapoios bwrei n m steilei ena montelo plizzz?????

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μηπως καποιος εχει βρει το licency key για το Ship Simulation 2008 v1.3 
Δεν μπορω να το βρω πουθενα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να θυμίσω ....


> Παιδιά αν θέλετε όχι εδώ συζήτηση για "κλεμένο" λογισμικό
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikos
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nautikos II

Γνωριζει κανεις, αλλο Demo εκτος απο τα Virtual Sailor και Ship Simulator 2006;

----------


## apollo_express

> PISTEBW SE ligo kairo THA TO EXW ETIMO
> BLUE STAR NAXOS


Πολύ ωραίο! Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## nautikos

> Γνωριζει κανεις, αλλο Demo εκτος απο τα Virtual Sailor και Ship Simulator 2006;


Υπαρχει και το Motorboat Simulator, το οποιο ασχολειται με τη ναυσιπλοια μικρων πλεουμενων. Το καλυτερο ειναι ενα RIB με 2 μηχανες για προσαναποδα. Σε γενικες γραμμες το θεωρω μετριο εξομοιωτη.

----------


## Nautikos II

Ευχαριστω φιλε Nautikos

----------


## captain 83

Ποιό πατάς για να κατεβάσεις το παιχνίδι.

----------


## Nautikos II

Εγω πατησα το 1ο πεδιο, 17 ΜΒ αλλα δεν μου το ανοιγει

----------


## nautikos

Το κοιταξα και γω ξανα το λινκ, μαλλον δεν υπαρχει καποιο demo για να κατεβασετε. Αν θυμαμαι καλα υπηρχε ενα παλαιοτερα, αλλα λογικα το βγαλανε.

----------


## alcaeos

kai edw to prwxorisa ligo kai pistebw se 2 bdomades to poly 8a einai etimo

----------


## nautikos

Η τσιμινιερα μου μοιαζει οτι ειναι αρκετα μικρη σε σχεση με το υπολοιπο πλοιο. Γενικα μου φαινεται λιγο μακροστενο το πλοιο, καλο θα ηταν να δωσεις βαρος στις διαστασεις του πλοιου ωστε να μοιαζει πιο ρεαλιστικο.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Εμ δεν φτανει που καθετε και φτιαχνει, του την λεμε κιολας.....χα!! 
Σοβαρα Νικο με τι προγραμμα δουλευεις γιατι θελω και εγω να ξεκινησω τετοιο χομπυ

----------


## nautikos

> Εμ δεν φτανει που καθετε και φτιαχνει, του την λεμε κιολας.....χα!!


Εσυ δηλαδη αυτη την εντυπωση εχεις, ''οτι του την λεμε''? Απλα λεμε την αποψη μας για να βελτιωσει το μοντελο του. Η καλοβουλη κριτικη πρεπει να ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## Leo

> Εσυ δηλαδη αυτη την εντυπωση εχεις, ''οτι του την λεμε''? Απλα λεμε την αποψη μας για να βελτιωσει το μοντελο του. Η καλοβουλη κριτικη πρεπει να ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτη.


Ειδικά όταν αυτή προέρχεται απο ένα expert του είδους όπως ο nautikos, που μας έχει αφήσει όλους κάγκελο με τα έργα του. Αυτού του είδους η κριτική είναι όντως απαραίτητη και θεωρείται μάθημα παρά ότι δήποτε άλλο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εμ δεν φτανει που καθετε και φτιαχνει, του την λεμε κιολας.....χα!!


Φίλε μου Μιχάλη γνωρίζεις αυτός που του .....την λέει (του *nikos 547*) τι πράγματα έχει φτιάξει ???

Αν δεν ξέρεις μπορείς να δεις *ΕΔΩ*, *ΕΔΩ*, καθώς και *ΕΔΩ*. Θα μπορούσα βέβαια να σου παραθέσω καμμιά 50αριά ακόμα links με δημιουργίες του *nautikos*, αλλά και με αυτά τα λίγα παραδείγματα πιστεύω ότι κατάλαβες.

Δεν φτάνει που ο άνθρωπος συμβουλεύει κάποιον, και δεν κρατάει τα μυστικά της τέχνης του για τον εαυτό του, εσύ του ....την λές κιόλας ???  :Sad:

----------


## μιχαλης79

καταρχην εγω μιλησα στον πληθυντικο και οχι ενικο,οποτε εγω προσωπικα δεν την ειπα σε κανενα και δεν εχω λογω να το κανω..
Αλλα δεν καταλαβα εσυ γιατι το πηρες τοσο πατριωτικα

----------


## nautikos

Τιποτα φιλε, ολα καλα, απλα αυτο που ειπες φανηκε σε μενα προσωπικα αλλα και σε αλλους λιγο ασχημο, σαν να εισαι πχ ο δικηγορος του nikos :Very Happy:  (εβαλες πλυθηντικο, αλλα αφορμη πηρες απο το δικο μου ποστ :Wink: ) Και επειδη εμεις *εδω* κανουμε μονο καλοβουλα σχολια, δεν ειχα κανενα λογο να κατηγορησω το παιδι που τωρα κανει τα πρωτα του μοντελα 3d, απλα να τον συμβουλεψω. Απλα και καθαρα πραγματα.

----------


## alcaeos

> Η τσιμινιερα μου μοιαζει οτι ειναι αρκετα μικρη σε σχεση με το υπολοιπο πλοιο. Γενικα μου φαινεται λιγο μακροστενο το πλοιο, καλο θα ηταν να δωσεις βαρος στις διαστασεις του πλοιου ωστε να μοιαζει πιο ρεαλιστικο.


ok nautike exeis dikio tha to kitaxw an kai den exw poly xrono twra teleftea..

----------


## alcaeos

mixali egw doylebw me to google scethup


> Εμ δεν φτανει που καθετε και φτιαχνει, του την λεμε κιολας.....χα!! 
> Σοβαρα Νικο με τι προγραμμα δουλευεις γιατι θελω και εγω να ξεκινησω τετοιο χομπυ

----------


## nautikos

> ok nautike exeis dikio tha to kitaxw an kai den exw poly xrono twra teleftea..


Το 3d modelling φιλε μου θελει ηρεμια, πολυ χρονο και πολυ υπομονη :Wink: . Παντως μη το βιαζεσαι, καλυτερα ειναι να το πας σιγα σιγα αλλα σταθερα. Εμεις εδω θα ειμαστε και περιμενουμε να δουμε την προοδο του BS Paros.

----------


## Kalloni

Να ρωτησω... Υπαρχει το Ναιας ΙΙ? Δινω οσο οσο για μια μανουβρα με αυτο η εστω το Βεργινα αν και προτιμω το γρηγορο. Ναυτικε αν ηταν απο σενα το μοντελο θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο γιατι βλεπω οτι εισαι πολυ ψειρας και δεν αφηνεις ουτε καθισμα σε λαθος θεση. Κοιταω το Γεωργιος και εχω παθει πλακα.

----------


## nautikos

Τουλαχιστον απο μενα δεν υπαρχει καποιο μοντελο του *Ναιας ΙΙ*. Σιγουρα θα ηταν μια καλη σκεψη για το μελλον.

----------


## Baggeliq

Ποια είναι η άποψη σας πάνω στο *θέμα να σχεδιάσουμε όλη μαζί το πλοίο μας Ναυτιλία 2* με την ποιο σύγχρονη υποδομή που μπορούμε σιγά σιγά με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες του,  θέλω να το πίνω και σαν μοντέλο νέο και σαν ένα μεγάλο προσωπικό επιχείρημα δικό μου και το όσον μελών θα ήθελαν να το κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο . 
  Πιστεύω μπορούμε να το κάνουμε πραγματικότητα γιατί έχουμε άτομα από πολλές κατηγορίες και από ναυπηγικής θέσεις αλλά και από τεχνικής πλευράς 
  Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την άποψη σας και από τους υπευθύνους του φόρουμ και από τα παλιά μέλη πως βλέπουν την σκέψη μου ….

----------


## nautikos

> *να σχεδιάσουμε όλη μαζί το πλοίο μας Ναυτιλία 2*


Τι εννοεις, να σχεδιασουμε τρισδιαστατο μοντελο για το Virtual Sailor? Δεν νομιζω να εχει νοημα αυτο, γιατι ειναι κατι φανταστικο και δεν νομιζω να λεει κατι σε κανενα (αλλο αν κανει καποις ενα δικο του project). Προτιμοτερο τον ιδιο χρονο να τον σπαταλησει καποιος σε ενα αληθινο και αγαπημενο καραβι. Αλλωστε ποιοι θα συμβαλλουν στο να γινει αυτο, 2-3 ατομα?

----------


## Baggeliq

> Τι εννοεις, να σχεδιασουμε τρισδιαστατο μοντελο για το Virtual Sailor? Δεν νομιζω να εχει νοημα αυτο, γιατι ειναι κατι φανταστικο και δεν νομιζω να λεει κατι σε κανενα (αλλο αν κανει καποις ενα δικο του project). Προτιμοτερο τον ιδιο χρονο να τον σπαταλησει καποιος σε ενα αληθινο και αγαπημενο καραβι. Αλλωστε ποιοι θα συμβαλλουν στο να γινει αυτο, 2-3 ατομα?


Εγω μια προταση εκανα το ξερω που ειναι δισκολο κατι τετοιο αλλα θα ειναι πολυ διμιουργικο για ολους μας αν δεν υπαρχει κανενα ενδιαφερων τελιωσε το θεμα ....δεν θα γινει μονο τρισδιαστατο αλλα παραλληλα και σχεδιαστικο και τελος τρισδιαστατο .....

----------


## nautikos

Ενας ακομα εξομοιωτης πλοιων ειναι το *Ports of Call* (POC) που αφορα το κομματι της εξομοιωσης διακυβερνησης πλοιου.Η εκδοση *poc3dII* σαφως και ειναι αναθαθμισμενη σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη,τοσο στη συμπεριφορα των πλοιων,των γραφικων αλλα και το πληθος των περιλαμβανομενων πλοιων (μεταξυ αλλων υπαρχει το *Queen Mary 2* και ενα *Hovercraft*!).Στα μειον ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου η ελλειψη καλων σεναριων και το λιγο ''_βαρυ_'' γραφικο περιβαλλον. Επισης δεν μπορει ο χρηστης να προσθεσει πλοια,λιμανια της αρεσκειας του. Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.

----------


## Nautikos II

Για καποιο αγνωστο λογο δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να κατεβασω το Demo Ship Simulator 2006 απο το Gamers Hell, υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να το στηλει καποιος με E Mail; αν υπαρχει να του στειλω το Google E Mail μου

----------


## nautikos

Και γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις απο το επισημο VSTEP Download server. Εξαλλου αν πας στην επισημη σελιδα θα διαπιστωσεις οτι υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα mirrors για να το κατεβασεις εκτος απο το _Gamershell_

----------


## Nautikos II

Δεν ηξερα αλο Link, θα το κατεβασω απο κει

----------


## Baggeliq

Να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος από πού θα βρω ελληνικά πλοία έτοιμα για το Virtual Sailor

----------


## Νικόλας

nai epi eukairias xerete allo site na katebasw baporia ektos toy kanonikoy site toy paixnidioy?????

----------


## apollo_express

> nai epi eukairias xerete allo site na katebasw baporia ektos toy kanonikoy site toy paixnidioy?????


http://mediterranean-addons.eur.st/
http://vmf.new.fr/
http://www.virtual-sailor.net/vsnxoops/
http://vslib.maxxflow.com/library.php

----------


## captain 83

Από τα παραπάνω sites που έδωσε ο φίλος apollo express κατέβασα ένα πλοίο, το αποθήκευσα κανονικά στον φάκελο boats του virtual sailor, έκανα extract, αλλά δεν μπαίνει μέσα στο παιχνίδι.

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε παιδιά γίνεται να βάλω φότο από βαπόρι στο sketchup και να μου το κάνει modeling????

----------


## nautikos

> βρε παιδιά γίνεται να βάλω φότο από βαπόρι στο sketchup και να μου το κάνει modeling????


Ναι και μετα θα σου χτυπησει και φραπεδακι για να απολαυσεις το πανετοιμο μοντελο σου...:mrgreen:. Οχι ρε παιδια δεν ειναι ευκολα η μαγικα τα πραγματα στο 3d modelling. Στρωνεις κατω τον κ..., παιδευεσαι για δεκαδες ωρες και στο τελος μπορει κατι να καταφερεις... Σκληρο η οχι, ευγενικο η αγενες, ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα σε απλη γλωσσα φιλε Νικολα. 

Βεβαια κατι σαν αυτο που περιγραφεις υπαρχει στο εμποριο, αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο και το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι καλο. Ειναι για πολυ απλα πραγματα, κουτια θα ελεγα οπου οι απαιτησεις δεν ειναι μεγαλες και θα πρεπει να του δωσεις πολλες φωτο απο διαφορες γωνιες για να σου κανει το μοντελο.

----------


## Νικόλας

οκ nautike ελείφθει πιάνω δουλειά το πότε θα τελειώσω ε σε κανένα χρόνο θα έχω φτιάξει την μια προπέλα :Razz:

----------


## Baggeliq

> οκ nautike ελείφθει πιάνω δουλειά το πότε θα τελειώσω ε σε κανένα χρόνο θα έχω φτιάξει την μια προπέλα


Γιατι ρε Νικολα τοσο πολυ θα κανεις ?

----------


## Νικόλας

> Γιατι ρε Νικολα τοσο πολυ θα κανεις ?


Ε που το περίεργο αφού δεν ξέρω ακόμα ούτε μια γραμμή να κάνω ούτε καν τα βασικά

----------


## Baggeliq

> Ε που το περίεργο αφού δεν ξέρω ακόμα ούτε μια γραμμή να κάνω ούτε καν τα βασικά


δεν ειναι και δυσκολο πολυ εγω τελιωνο το προτο πλοιο μου ε λιγο  .....περιπου ενα μηνα  εκανα ....

----------


## nautikos

Δεν μας ειπες ποιο πλοιο κανεις. Στειλε φωτο να δουμε προοδο ναυπηγησης οταν μπορεσεις.

----------


## alcaeos

nautike eida to video me to Georgios Express sto youtube kai 8elw na soy pw sixaritiria einai kataplhktiko... :Razz:

----------


## Baggeliq

> Δεν μας ειπες ποιο πλοιο κανεις. Στειλε φωτο να δουμε προοδο ναυπηγησης οταν μπορεσεις.


Έχει κανένας φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του  *BLUE         STAR NAXOS* και από το μηχανοστασίου του και τη γέφυρα  πολλά ζητώ το ξερό αν έχει κάποιος θα είμαι υπόχρεος πολύ …

----------


## caterina75

Αναφορικά με το Virtual Sailor, βρήκα μια on-line βιβλιοθήκη με αρκετά add-ons : *http://vslib.maxxflow.com/introduction.php 


*

----------


## μιχαλης79

και μετα που θα τα κατεβασεις πως τα περνας μεσα στι παιχνιδι,γιατι το παλευω ωρα τωρα...

----------


## alcaeos

ela re mixalh gt kaneis ta efkola dyskola  loipon akoy afoy to kaneis export to bazeis sto fakelo boat toy virtual sailor


> και μετα που θα τα κατεβασεις πως τα περνας μεσα στι παιχνιδι,γιατι το παλευω ωρα τωρα...

----------


## μιχαλης79

ενταξει βρηκα ακρη. ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## alcaeos

kai edw to samothraki 8elei akoma doulei kai dior8wseis

----------


## nautikos

Ολα τα παλια ελληνικα _Ν/Α_ (*Αηδων, Αλκυων, Αυρα, Κιχλη, Κισσα, Πλειας*) πλεοντας σε σχηματισμο στη max ταχυτητα των 12+ κομβων... :Very Happy: 

dnar02.jpg

dnar01.jpg

----------


## Leo

Aααα! τώρα κατάλαβα την σχετική σιωπή των προηγούμενων ημερών..... είσουνα στις νέες παραλάβεεεςςςς :Very Happy: . Εξαιρετικά

----------


## apollo_express

Επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολύ καλά το sketch up, όποιος θέλει να το τελειώσει, να του το στείλω (μαζί και με τα σχέδια γενικής διάταξης).blue star.JPG

----------


## Baggeliq

> Επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολύ καλά το sketch up, όποιος θέλει να το τελειώσει, να του το στείλω (μαζί και με τα σχέδια γενικής διάταξης).blue star.JPG


 Εγώ θα ήθελα να γίνεται γιατί το κατασκευάζω και φτάνω στο τελείωμα και θα είναι αρκετά καλό για βοήθεια και βασικά τα σχέδια γενικής διάταξης για τη κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή το εσωτερικό του  τα (σαλόνια προσπαθώ αρκετά δύσκολο ) αν γίνεται να μου το δόσεις  σε ευχάριστο ωμός για την προσπάθεια σου να το κανείς και να το δόσεις σε άλλο μέλος

----------


## apollo_express

Baggeliq σου έστειλα προσωπικό μήνυμα (pm) για να συνενοηθούμε.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Βγηκε ενα Add-on (update) για το Ship Simulator 2008 με την ονομασια New Horizons, ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο,εχει και εχει κρουαζιεροπλοιο μεσα μα αζιμουθιακες προπελες (ολα τα λεφτα).
Οποιος μπορει ας το παρει:-D

----------


## Νικόλας

εσύ φίλε το έχεισ αγοράσει αν ναι καλό??

----------


## Aristodikos

Ρε παιδιά μήπως ξέρει κανελις που θα κατεβασει ελληνικα λιμάνια?
καθως και τα βαπορια που έχετε φτιάξει. Αν βέβαια θέλετε να τα μοιραστητε μαζί μας

----------


## Νικόλας

καλό ακούγεται για πείτε αν θέλετε φυσικά.......

----------


## alcaeos

ante as kanw egw thn arxh  apo edw mpwreite na katebasete to speedrunner ll http://rapidshare.com/files/11999223...ER_II.zip.html

----------


## Νικόλας

> ante as kanw egw thn arxh apo edw mpwreite na katebasete to speedrunner ll http://rapidshare.com/files/11999223...ER_II.zip.html


ooooo ευχαριστούμε φίλε!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

ναυτικέ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι τόσα καράβια έχεισ φτιάξει κανένα ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ έχεις????
αν έχεις μπορείσ να το βάλεισ να το δώ???? :Very Happy: 
(POLARIS,SIREN KTL)

----------


## nautikos

Μα εχω ηδη κανει καποια Βεντουροπλοια και εχω ανεβασει και φωτο τους, οπως το *Παναγια Τηνου* (το παλιο), τον *Απολλωνα* και το *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*. Απο _Ventouris Ferries_ αν εννοεις συγκεκριμενα δεν εχω κανει (ακομα) καποιο.

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι από Ventouris Ferries έλεγα κρίμα πάντως

----------


## Νικόλας

ξέρει κανείς που θα βρώ το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ??????

----------


## nautikos

> Δεν πειραζει,οπου να 'ναι πεφτουν οι υπογραφες.Καλιο αργα παρα ποτε.Καποτε θα δουμε το κατανα να σκιζει το virtual κυμα...Ποιο ειναι στη ναυπηγικη κλινη τωρα;Κανενα απο τα πανεμορφα Ιταλικα των επανορθωσεων υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να φτιαξεις;
> 
> (Συγνωμη για τα off topic αλλα δεν εχουμε θεμα για virtual sailor αν δεν κανω λαθος)


Για να μην μας μαλλωσουν (θα εχουν και δικιο) γραφω εδω την απαντηση. Στην παρακατω φωτο φαινεται ο καθρεπτης του newbuilding. Φανταζομαι πως ειναι προφανες για ποιο πλοιο μιλαμε :Very Happy: 

new.jpg

Απο τα ιταλικα ενας *Μιαουλης* παντα ειναι στο μυαλο μου να γινει... :Very Happy:

----------


## helatros68

Το Blue Star Ithaki κατα την διαρκεια virtual δοκιμων. Ελπιζω να το ολοκληρωσω συντομα και να το ανεβασω στο forum για οσους το θελουν. Καθε σχολιο δεκτο.

----------


## Leo

Να και τα νέα ταλέντα.... Εύγε φίλε helatros68. Πολύ ευγενικό εκ μέρους σου και ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικά. Ας ακούσουμε τα σχόλια των μελών/φίλων .... :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

> Το Blue Star Ithaki κατα την διαρκεια virtual δοκιμων. Ελπιζω να το ολοκληρωσω συντομα και να το ανεβασω στο forum για οσους το θελουν. Καθε σχολιο δεκτο.


Φαινεται να κανεις καλη δουλεια. Προσωπικα μου αρεσει που προσπαθεις και το εχεις πετυχει σε μεγαλο βαθμο σαν σουλουπι (γιατι τα πιο πολλα μοντελα που εχω δει ειναι αστο... :Very Happy: ). Απο κει και περα αν δαπανησεις χρονο για λεπτομερειες (στον ιδιο οσο το δυνατο βαθμο πιστοτητας) θα εχεις ενα πολυ ομορφο αποτελεσμα. Αν κανεις καποια προοδο στειλε μας ξανα φωτο. Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Baggeliq

> Το Blue Star Ithaki κατα την διαρκεια virtual δοκιμων. Ελπιζω να το ολοκληρωσω συντομα και να το ανεβασω στο forum για οσους το θελουν. Καθε σχολιο δεκτο.


Συγχαρητήρια φίλε helatros68 εξεταστικό το όμαιμα του Blue Star Ithaki να σε ρώτησε κάτι γιατί και εγώ ασχολούμαι ερασιτεχνικά αν μπορείς να μου πεις το πώς σχεδίασες το κοίλο της πλώρης γιατί εγώ κάνω, εδώ και πολύ καιρό το Blue Star Naxos και δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω με τίποτα τυπικά το έχω ολοκλήρωση εκτός από αυτό ….

----------


## alcaeos

τα  συνχαρητιρια σε ολους και απο την δικη μου μερια ..Απο εδω το νεφελι
8ελει ακομα πολυ δουλεια  αλλα οταν το τελιοσω 8α το ανεβασω στο forum

----------


## nautikos

Ενα θρυλος και οροσημο για μια εταιρεια προσεχως.

kyd02.jpg

----------


## Leo

Οοοοοοοοοο ΚΥΔΩΝ, Ναυτικέ να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Ρυμουλκά έχεις κατασκευάσει? Πώς θα βγει απο τον Πειραιά μονοπρόπελλο?? :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> Οοοοοοοοοο ΚΥΔΩΝ, Ναυτικέ να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Ρυμουλκά έχεις κατασκευάσει? Πώς θα βγει απο τον Πειραιά μονοπρόπελλο??


Ελα μου ντε... :Very Happy:  Εδω δεν μιλαμε για σκαφος ποσταλιου, μιλαμε για γκαζα. Κοιτα, με τετοια ανεπαναληπτα ξυλινα ντεκ θα ειναι μαγεια το ταξιδεμα, οχι η μανουβρα.

----------


## evridiki

Μα καλα να κανω μια ερωτηση? Συγχωρηστε με αλλα δεν τα εχω δει ολα τα μηνυματα απο την αρχη..λογω χρονου...αλλα τα μοντελακια τα φτιαχνεται λογω επαγγελματος η' ερασιτεχνικα?( που δεν το νομιζω)....
Ειμαι σχεδιαστρια απλα σε κτιριακα και γεφυρες...Πιο προγραμματακι χρησιμοποιηται? Αν ειναι μπορειτε να μου στειλετε pm.

Ευχαριστω και συνεχιστε!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

παιδια αν γινετε μπορειτε να μου το στειλετε και εμενα?  αν γινετε οχι το demo (αλλα δεν με χαλαει και αυτο) :Razz:

----------


## manou

> παιδια αν γινετε μπορειτε να μου το στειλετε και εμενα? αν γινετε οχι το demo (αλλα δεν με χαλαει και αυτο)


 
και γω το θελωω!!!!!!!!!!:sad:
σας παρακαλωωωωωωωω   :Wink:

----------


## akis

πωσ τα κατεβαζω αυτα ειναι πολυ ωραια

----------


## nautikos

> παιδια αν γινετε μπορειτε να μου το στειλετε και εμενα? αν γινετε οχι το demo (αλλα δεν με χαλαει και αυτο)





> και γω το θελωω!!!!!!!!!!:sad:
> σας παρακαλωωωωωωωω


Πανευκολα δειτε την επισημη σελιδα και κατεβαστε το demo δωρεαν. Δουλευει πληρως, εκτος απο τον περιορισμο στο χρονο (5 λεπτα) και τον αριθμο των πλοιων. Αν σας αρεσει μπορειτε να το αγορασετε απο εκει μονο (δεν κυκλοφορει στα καταστηματα).

----------


## manou

ευχαριστω πολυ!! :Wink:

----------


## akis

> Όποιος χρήστης θέλει άς ανεβάσει τα πλοία του στο φόρουμ! Κανείς δεν θα χάσει απο τις free προσφορές!


kai pws vazoumai baporia mesa :Confused:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κανεις unzip το αρχειο στο φακελο "Βoats". Αν εχει και αλλους φακελους μεσα (Panel,  Instuments), τουε μεταφερεις στους ομονυμους φακελους του παιχνιδιου. Αν λεω κατι λαθος, με διορθωνετε οι γνωριζοντες (nautikos)!!

----------


## nautikos

> Κανεις unzip το αρχειο στο φακελο "Βoats". Αν εχει και αλλους φακελους μεσα (Panel, Instuments), τουε μεταφερεις στους ομονυμους φακελους του παιχνιδιου. Αν λεω κατι λαθος, με διορθωνετε οι γνωριζοντες (nautikos)!!


Παρα πολυ σωστα τα ειπες. Γενικα ειναι μια απλη διαδικασια που απαιτει τις βασικες γνωσεις χειρισμου των _Windows_.

----------


## akis

δεν με καταλαβατε:| πως κατεβαζω πλοια απο το forum :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Το forum δεν έχει πλοία που κατεβάζουμε ή ανεβάζουμε. Μερικοί από τους χρήστες έχουν και τα διαθέτουν με κατ ιδίαν συνεννόηση. Αρα λοιπόν μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με προσωπικά μηνύματα μαζί τους και να συεννοηθείς.

----------


## Nautikos II

Παρακατω ενα Link με αρκετα μοντελακια για τους φιλους καπετανιους του Virtual Sailor υπαρχουν και τα Golden Vergina, Express Athina, Blue Star 2 και αρκετα ακομα, αν υπαρχει το Link και δεν το ειδα Sorry
*Μοdels*

----------


## alcaeos

κατεβαστα απο εδω το ταξιαρχης της  nel lines  http://rapidshare.com/files/129227963/taxiarchis.rar

----------


## nautikos

> κατεβαστα απο εδω το ταξιαρχης της nel lines


Φιλε Νικο κατεβασα και δοκιμασα λιγο το καραβι σου. Μοιαζει συμπαθητικο, απο αναλογιες ειναι σχετικα καλα. Αν θελεις μερικες παρατηρησεις για τυχον διορθωσεις: τα τιμονια και οι προπελλες βρισκονται λιγο εκτος πλοιου, οι προπελες απο τις λεμβους ειναι αναποδα τοποθετημενες, καπου εκει κατω στον βολβο υπαρχει ενα κενο στη γαστρα και βαλε ενα χρωμα στο ανοιχτο καταστρωμα επιβατων γιατι ειναι ασπρο. Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Nautikos II

Λιγα μονελακια ακομα εδω

----------


## apollo_express

Και εδώ έχει ορισμένα από την Ιταλία: http://www.navimania.net/new/vshome.htm

----------


## Orion_v

Mια ερωτηση , υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο σε scenery για τα λιμανια ? τουλαχιστον για τον Πειραια ?

----------


## nautikos

> Λιγα μονελακια ακομα εδω


Απο αυτα συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα το pilot boat *Chinook2* και το *PT Boat*.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Απο αυτα συστηνω ανεπιφυλακτα το pilot boat *Chinook2* και το *PT Boat*.


Σωστος, εγω απο αυτη τη συλογη που εχει κρατησα μονο το *Chinook 2* ειναι και ωραιο και Speed

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει μέσω πμ που μπορώ να βρώ ολόκληρο το παιχνίδι;;; :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> Μπορεί κάποιος να με ενημερώσει μέσω πμ που μπορώ να βρώ ολόκληρο το παιχνίδι;;;


Θα το βρείς σε αυτο το site και θα κατεβάσεις την έκδοση 7.0 
(οχι demo) http://www.hangsim.com/vs/ Καλά ταξίδια!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Θα το βρείς σε αυτο το site και θα κατεβάσεις την έκδοση 7.0 
> (οχι demo) http://www.hangsim.com/vs/ Καλά ταξίδια!!!!


Αμα κατεβασεις το παιχνιδι, και δεν εχεις πληρωσει, απλα σταματαει στο 5λεπτο. Τουλαχιστο, ετσι εκανε πριν 3-4 χρονια, που αρχισα να ασχολουμαι!

----------


## nautikos

> Αμα κατεβασεις το παιχνιδι, και δεν εχεις πληρωσει, απλα σταματαει στο 5λεπτο. Τουλαχιστο, ετσι εκανε πριν 3-4 χρονια, που αρχισα να ασχολουμαι!


Σωστος, επισης εχεις δικαιωμα μονο για 5 πλοια και 2 sceneries νομιζω.

----------


## Giorgos_D

1 μονο scenery

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Παρακατω ενα Link με αρκετα μοντελακια για τους φιλους καπετανιους του Virtual Sailor υπαρχουν και τα Golden Vergina, Express Athina, Blue Star 2 και αρκετα ακομα, αν υπαρχει το Link και δεν το ειδα Sorry
> *Μοdels*



 Φίλε Τsentzo σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μας εδωσες για αυτο το site ηδη κατεβασα καποια κοματια και ειναι απλα καταπληκτικα..... :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Σωστος, επισης εχεις δικαιωμα μονο για 5 πλοια και 2 sceneries νομιζω.


Και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό;,,,,,Να το έχω ολόκληρο δηλ;;;

----------


## kapas

παιδια που θα βρω πλοια της ανεκ και γενικα ελληνικα?????????

----------


## koukou

Και βέβαια θα βρείς κοίτα λίγουλακι πιο πίσω......!!!!!!!!!ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό;,,,,,Να το έχω ολόκληρο δηλ;;;


Μονο αν το αγορασεις.

----------


## koukou

Αγαπητέ φίλε nikitasko , εγώ το αγόρασα ! :Smile: !Δεν ξέρω άλλον τρόπο!!!!

----------


## kapas

> Και βέβαια θα βρείς κοίτα λίγουλακι πιο πίσω......!!!!!!!!!ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ


 
ανεκοπλοια ομως που θα βρω???????

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου και γω θέλω βεντουρόπλοια(και πολλοί άλλοι πιθανώς και άλλα )αλλά όπως είδες σε αυτά τα site που έχουν βάλει τα παιδιά (και είναι ωραία) δεν υπάρχουν οπότε μια είναι η λύση φτιάξτα μόνος σου  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

> ανεκοπλοια ομως που θα βρω???????


Στον Αγιο Διονυσιο !!! :mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

Μερικα ακομα Model εδω
Best Of The Best Το Ηavaii Super Ferry
2008-07-17_172030.png

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Αυριο θα εχω το ship sim/or 2008

εχει ασχοληθει καποιος-α  με το συγκεκριμενο παιχνιδακι???

αν ναι αναμενω οδηγειες

----------


## nautikos

> Αυριο θα εχω το ship sim/or 2008
> 
> εχει ασχοληθει καποιος-α με το συγκεκριμενο παιχνιδακι???
> 
> αν ναι αναμενω οδηγειες


Εχω ασχοληθει αλλα οχι πολυ. Καλο ειναι σε γενικες γραμμες με θετικα την αρκετα ρεαλιστικη προσομοιωση της δυναμικης συμπεριφορας των πλοιων. Αλλα απο αρνητικα εχουμε : δεν αφηνει τη δυνατοτητα σε μοντελιστες να προσθεσουν δικα τους πλοια και λιμανια (και μονο αυτο φτανει για να το καψει :Very Happy: ), ειναι απο αρκετα ως πολυ ''βαρυ'' προγραμμα και γενικα δεν σου δινει το αισθημα οτι μπορεις να κανεις οτι θελεις.

Σε αντιθεση το Virtual Sailor ειναι ανοιχτο και ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει (πχ θες πλοια της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας, τα κανεις και τα βαζεις). Υστερει λιγο σε στην προσομοιωση της συμπεριφορας του πλοιου, αλλα αν ο προγραμματιστης του το διορθωσει (τις δυνατοτητες τις εχει σιγουρα, χρονο και ορεξη δεν ξερω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) το Virtual Sailor θα ειναι απαιχτο!

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ..νομίζω πως ο φίλος με την ερώτησή του και ο nautikos με την απάντησή του με έκαναν να πω ότι το ship όπως είπε και ο φίλος nautikos έχει το μειονέκτιμα που δεν μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο πλοίο θες αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές νομίζω πως είναι πιο ρεαλιστικό να ας πούμε για πχ sto virtual ανοίγεις το προπελακι και αρχίζει το βαπόρι να κάνει σαν τρελό δεν είναι τόσο ρεαλιστικό και νομίζω ούτε τα γραφικά του ship έχει απλά κατά την γνώμη μου νομίζω ότι το ship είναι καλύτερο(ένας λόγος είναι γιατί δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω μοντελάκια άρα δεν έχω ότι θέλω και γι αυτό ίσσος δεν μου αρέσει και τόσο) :Very Happy: 
ας μας πει καποιος άλλος φίλος την γνώμη του να δούμε κατά την γνώμη σας πιο είναι καλύτερο

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Nαί,,,το virtual sailor είναι πιο ''παιχνιδιάρικο''..

----------


## koukou

Και τα δύο παιχνίδια είναι αρκετά καλά!
Δίνουν κάτι διαφορετικό   και από άποψη γραφικών και  προσομοίωσης !Ο nautikos  μια χαρά τα λέει για τα μοντέλα και τις δυνατότητες που σου δίνει το κάθε παιχνίδι! Μακάρι ο papini (δημιουργός του virtual sailor)να μας δώσει λίγο παραπάνω χαρά με μια καλύτερη έκδοση, αν  και το virtual sailor 7.0.1 είναι κατά πολύ καλύτερο από τα προηγούμενα!
Το virtual sailor σου δίνει περισσότερη ελευθερία σε θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με την ανοιχτή θάλασσα , χάρτες και πλοία (Να είναι καλά μερικοί λάτρες που δημιουργούν) που  μπορούν να είναι από λίγο έως  και πολύ ρεαλιστικά. Οπότε  εδώ μιλάμε για ένα πρόγραμμα που βάζει  τον ίδιο τον παίχτη να βάλει το λιθαράκι του!
Είναι καλό να ξεφεύγουμε από τα τυποποιημένα παιχνίδια προσομοίωσης  και  να προσπαθούμε να γινόμαστε και εμείς δημιουργικοί! Το virtual sailor μας δίνει αυτή την δυνατότητα !

----------


## nautikos

Μεχρι στιγμης βλεπω η πλαστιγγα γερνει στη μερια του VS. Καποια στιγμη ειχε γινει μια δημοσκοπιση στο forum του VS και ειχε βγει 1ο το VS εναντι του shipsim με 70-80%. Θα μου πεις δικο τους forum ειναι λογικο ειναι, προσωπικα πιστευω ομως οτι το ποσοστο ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικο.

----------


## marsant

Και εγω ψηφιζω virtual sailor.Δεν ειναι μονο η ελευθερια που υπαρχει και κανεις οτι γουσταρεις,ειναι που εχει και το Αιγαιο μεσα(δηλαδη προσθετεις οτι θες),προσθετεις και πλοια που εχεις ταξιδεψεις μαζι τους και τα εχεις αγαπησει.Γενικα το παιχνδι αυτο σε ταξιδευει και αμα υπαρχουν και ναυπηγοι οπως ο ναυτικος με τα αριστουργηματα του τοτε το ψωνιο μας ειναι σαν να παιρνει σαρκα και οστα.Θα συφωνησω για αλλη μια φορα μαζι σας οτι στον τομεα του χειρισμου θα μπορουσαν να ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα(εδω υπερτερει κατα κρατος το shipsim).Ισως και λιγο στα γραφικα.Παντως μην ξεχναμε οτι θελει και βαρβατη καρτα γραφικων για να τρεξει αξιοπρεπες το shipsim και αυτο ειναι μειονεκτημα.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

λοιπον
την καλημερα μου σε ολους και ευχαριστω σε οσους μου απαντησαν
το εχω απο χτες το απογευμα
μετα απο ενα 7ορο σερι θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες
φοβερα γραφικα καταπληκτικο gameplay και θα ελεγα 100&#37; ρεαλιστικο
π.χ στο v.s 7 εκει που πας τσιτα μπροστα και κανεις αναποδα αμεσως σε μερικα δευτερα σε δειχνει να πλεεις αναποδα
στο s.s 08 εκανα κατι παρομοιο και καταφερα να κανω αναποδα μετα απο 7-8 λεπτα
πιστευω οτι αν μπορουσα να βαλω και πλοια της ανεκ οοοοοοοολη την αδεια θα την περναγα μπαρκαροντας και ξεμπαρκαροντας
ελπιζω σε κανα pachακι

ευχαριστω

----------


## nautikos

> και θα ελεγα 100&#37; ρεαλιστικο
> π.χ στο v.s 7 εκει που πας τσιτα μπροστα και κανεις αναποδα αμεσως σε μερικα δευτερα σε δειχνει να πλεεις αναποδα
> στο s.s 08 εκανα κατι παρομοιο και καταφερα να κανω αναποδα μετα απο 7-8 λεπτα.


Σε αυτο θα συμφωνησω εν μερει. Σιγουρα το shipsim υπερτερει καπως σε θεματα θαλασσιας συμπεριφορας πλοιων οπως εχω αναφερει. Αλλα πολυ μεγαλο ρολο σε αυτο το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις, δλδ στη μη ρεαλιστικη συμπεριφορα στο VS, παιζει ο κατασκευαστης του καθε πλοιου-μοντελου. 

Υπαρχει ενα αρχειο σε καθε φακελο πλοιου που λεγεται _boat.cfg_. Αυτο το αρχειο περιεχει αρκετες παραμετρους τις οποιες θετει ο κατασκευαστης του καθε μοντελου και σχετιζονται με την ταχυτητα, στροφη, ροπη στρεψης με προσαναποδα, επιταχυνση/επιβραδυνση, θαλασσια συμπεριφορα σε κυματισμους κτλ. Αν ο κατασκευαστης ειναι γνωστης και καθισει και κανει καμια δεκαρια+ δοκιμες με τις παραμετρους αυτες ωστε να πετυχει το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα, τοτε σε πληροφορω οτι η συμπεριφορα του πλοιου στο VS ειναι σχεδον ανταξια με αυτη του shipsim.

Ομως τι συμβαινει στη πραξη, το _shipsim_ εχει καμια 10+ πλοια μονο, τα οποια κατασκευαστηκαν επαγγελματικα και για να υπαρχει και εμπορικη επιτυχια και κερδος απο το παιχνιδι βαλανε τα δυνατα τους. Στο _VS_ υπαρχουν μονο 4 βασικα πλοια (κουκουρουκου :Very Happy: ), αλλα υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα για να βαλεις στο παιχνιδι οποιο πλοιο εσυ επιθυμεις, εφοσον μπορεις βεβαια. Οι περισσοτεροι μοντελιστες του VS σχεδον δεν δινουν σημασια στο αρχειο boat.cfg οποτε και η συμπεριφορα των μοντελων τους (αλλα και η εν γενει εμφανιση τους) ειναι πολλες φορες ''παιδικη'' (ενας πολυ σημαντικος παραγοντας που με ωθησε στο να κανω δικα μου πλοια-μοντελα).

Πληροφοριες για τις παραμετρους που συζηταμε δινει ο προγραμματιστης του VS εδω, οπου αναλυει τι ειναι η καθε παραμετρος. Απο κει και περα θελει προσωπικη τριβη με το αντικειμενο για καλα αποτελεσματα :Wink: .

----------


## double

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του nautilia.gr. Υπέροχη σελίδα. Μπράβο σας. 
Θέλω να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Μήπως έχει κατασκευάσει ή κατασκευάζει κανεις πλοίο της μυθικής για εμένα αλλά άτυχης εταιρείας ΔΑΝΕ? Σας ευχαριστώ. Και πάλι μπράβο για την σελίδα.

----------


## nautikos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα του nautilia.gr. Υπέροχη σελίδα. Μπράβο σας. 
> Θέλω να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Μήπως έχει κατασκευάσει ή κατασκευάζει κανεις πλοίο της μυθικής για εμένα αλλά άτυχης εταιρείας ΔΑΝΕ? Σας ευχαριστώ. Και πάλι μπράβο για την σελίδα.


Καλησπερα και καλωσηρθες! Απο οσο γνωριζω δεν κυκλοφορει καποιο πλοιο της _ΔΑΝΕ_ ακομα. Παντως στο μυαλο μου υπαρχει παντα η σκεψη να κατασκευασω το διδυμο *Ιαλυσσος* και *Καμιρος*  :Very Happy: .

----------


## double

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου. Για εμένα αυτή η εταιρεία σημαίνει πολλά. Κατάγομαι από Ρόδο. Και συγχαρητήρια για τα πλοία που έχεις κατασκευάσει.. !!!!!! Δεν υπάρχει άλλη λέξη να τα περιγράψω από το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ…!!!!!

----------


## double

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα για να παραγγείλω το virtual sailor? Δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά. Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας απαντήσει, σας παρακαλώ πολύ, εδώ ή να μου στείλει pm. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## marsant

Στο site του παιχνιδιου κοιταξες?

----------


## double

Δυστυχώς, έχω άσχημες εμπειρίες από ξένα site. Βέβαια δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι, αλλά… αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο ελληνικό site το οποίο να το έχει… έχω ψάξει σε αρκετά, αν και δεν είμαι και ειδικός σε αυτά. Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.

----------


## marsant

Nα βρεις κατι απο Ελληνικο site ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.Απο οτι ξερω παντως μερικοι που αγορασαν το παιχνιδι απο την επισημη σελιδα του, δεν αντιμετωπισαν καποιο προβλημα.Βεβαια οπως λες παντα υπαρχουν κινδυνοι.

----------


## double

*Ακριβώς. Θα το ψάξω ακόμα λίγο και αν δεν καταφέρω τπτ. Θα το παραγγείλω από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα. Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ φίλε* *marsant*

----------


## koukou

Αγαπητέ φίλε double,είμαι ένας από τους πολλούς κατόχους του virtual sailor 7.0.1 ,και μπορώ να πω ότι πραγματικά δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα με το παιχνίδι  με το site και με τον τρόπο συναλλαγής .Τον πρώτο καιρό περίπου πριν 2 χρόνια που έψαχνα να βρω το παιχνίδι 6.8 σε κάποιο μαγαζί από τα νόμιμα και τα μη :Wink:  δεν τα κατάφερα! Η προσομοίωση σε πλοία τώρα αρχίζει να παίρνει τα πάνω της στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## Nilis

Παιδια μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω, γιατι παντα χωρις να στριψω στριβει μονο του το καραβι?

----------


## Nautikos II

Aν δεν εχεις βαλει τον Αυτοματο πιλοτο, τοτε εχεις κανει ενα κλικ στο παρακατω πληκτρο

----------


## Nilis

> Aν δεν εχεις βαλει τον Αυτοματο πιλοτο, τοτε εχεις κανει ενα κλικ στο παρακατω πληκτρο



Ουτε αυτοματο πιλοτο ουτε κλικ εχω κανει, συνεχεια ειναι ετσι σε ολα τα πλοια

----------


## apollo_express

Αν πατήσεις το spacebar, επανέρχεται;

----------


## Nilis

> Αν πατήσεις το spacebar, επανέρχεται;


Μολις το αφισω ξαναστριβει            :Confused:

----------


## jim2

Μήπως έχεις joystick?Αν ναι τσέκαρε μήπως έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι ρυθμίσεις στο μενού: options-joystick.Αν ναι ξετσέκαρε τις.

----------


## double

Παιδιά, τι γνώμη έχετε για το Ports of Call 2008 Deluxe????

----------


## nautikos

Η επομενη σχεδιαστικη προκληση, η αρχοντισσα που ακουει στο ονομα *Αριαδνη*!

aria03.jpg

----------


## marikos100

hi pedia eimai neo melos tou nautilia exo katebasi to demo virtual sailor 7.0 kai 8a i8ela na mou dosi o nautikos ta files tou helenic seaways to plio kai ta files tou *Flying Dolphin XXI*  euxaristo kai poli kalo site!!!!

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα που η μερα ηταν καλη εδωσα ρεπο στον καπτα Κωστα και πηρα την κουκλα για ενα γρηγορο περασμα του καναλιου...:lol::lol:

ScreenShot00376.jpg

ScreenShot00377.jpg

ScreenShot00380.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

καταπληκτικός όπως πάντα μπράβοοοοοο να ξερες τι μας κάνεις :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## alcaeos

nautike foveros opws panta ..kamia photo mesa apo thn gefyra exeis na mas dixeis?

----------


## Nautikos II

> Σημερα που η μερα ηταν καλη εδωσα ρεπο στον καπτα Κωστα και πηρα την κουκλα για ενα γρηγορο περασμα του καναλιου...:lol::lol:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14863
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14864
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14865


Σαν αληθινο, τελειο :Wink:

----------


## plori

Έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο με το πότε θα εκθοδεί το ship simulator 2009;

----------


## npfirst

Παιδιά, που μπορώ να βρώ το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, η και άλλα λιμάνια. Είδα το βιντεο απο τον Ναυτικό και έπαθα πλάκα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nautikos

> nautike foveros opws panta ..kamia photo mesa apo thn gefyra exeis na mas dixeis?


Δυστυχως φιλε τη γεφυρα δεν την εχω σχεδιασει.

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν φτιαχτει ενα μοντελο στο Scetsch up, πως το βαζουμαι στο Virtual Sailor, σαν τι αρχειο; Χ;

----------


## nautikos

> Αν φτιαχτει ενα μοντελο στο Scetsch up, πως το βαζουμαι στο Virtual Sailor, σαν τι αρχειο; Χ;


Σωστα σαν αρχειο X το βαζεις στο δικο του βεβαια φακελο, για περισσοτερα διαβασε εδω οπου λυνονται ολες οι αποριες σχετικα με το θεμα.

----------


## aggelos_

καλημερα σε ολους..εντελος φρεσκοσ στο forumκαι δεν μπορω να μην συγχαρω οσους γραφουν..Πραγματικα καθομαι κ σασ διαβαζω και χαζευω...ειμαι λατρησ της θαλασσας και της ναυτιλιας..
Ας μπουμε ομως και στο ψητο. Μέσω του foroum εμαθα για το virtual Sailor 
για να μην γινω κακος και ρωτησω για crack μπορει καποιος απο εσας να με ενημερωσει αν μπορω εναλακτικα να το βρω στο εμποριο για να αποφυγω την διαδικασια πληρωμησ μεσω του net?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!!!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας. δυστηχώς δεν πωλείται στα καταστήματα. διάβασε μερικά στοιχεία εδώ. καλά ταξίδια σου εύχομαι με το πανέμορφο καράβι μας.

----------


## aggelos_

> καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας. δυστηχώς δεν πωλείται στα καταστήματα. διάβασε μερικά στοιχεία εδώ. καλά ταξίδια σου εύχομαι με το πανέμορφο καράβι μας.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την καθοδήγηση, κατέβασα την full Version του V.S. και ξεκινώ τα πρώτα μου "μαθήματα".

Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά το v.s. παρέχει την δυνατότητα στον χρήστη να εμπλουτισεί το παιχνίδι με λιμάνια & πλοία..Λογικά πρέπει να κανω upload τους αντίστοιχους φακέλους..Υπαρχουν διαθέσιμοι κάπου???

ευχαριστώ κ πάλι...

Υ.γ. ασχημο καιρό διάλεξα να βγω στα πέλαγα...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Διάβασε προσεχτικά όλο το αυτό το θέμα και θα βρεις τις απαντήσεις. Καλά ταξίδια...

----------


## Nilis

Έλυρος και Αριάδνη στο VS 7

----------


## apollo_express

Πώς βγαίνει τόσο πραγματική η θάλασσα;

----------


## marsant

Το ρυθμιζεις απο το μενου στα γραφικα.

----------


## apollo_express

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Roger Rabbit



----------


## laz94

Έχω κάποιες απορίες:
1)Πώς τα φτιάχνετε τα πλοία αυτά;;;
2)Τι είναι ακριβώς το Virtual Sailor;;;

Όποιος θέλει και γνωρίζει ας μου πει.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά :Wink:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Το δικό μου πάντως το αγόρασα έτοιμο!:lol:

----------


## alcaeos

to telionw  kai  to  anevazw katef8yan mono g tous filous tou naftilia

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μου οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι φένεται τέλειο το μοντέλο σου ΜΠΡΑΒΟ :Very Happy: 
έτσι από περιέργεια πόσο καιρό σε πείρε να το φτιάξεις??

----------


## alcaeos

> φίλε μου οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι φένεται τέλειο το μοντέλο σου ΜΠΡΑΒΟ
> έτσι από περιέργεια πόσο καιρό σε πείρε να το φτιάξεις??


  περιπου 2 μηνες αλλα  μη νομιζεις οτι καθομαι συνεχεια..

----------


## captain 83

Γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω το Ports of call 2008; Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στην Αθήνα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας κατατοπίσει.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Και το ship simulator ειδικα με το νεο add on ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## plori

> Και το ship simulator ειδικα με το νεο add on ειναι πολυ καλο.


Που το βρίσκουμε οδηγησέ μας σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Aktofylakas

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008...ator-2008.html

Δεν ειναι ανοικτο λογισμικο νομιζω οπως το virtual οποτε αποκτηση μεσω αγορας η ψαχνοντας ...

----------


## caterina75

> Που το βρίσκουμε οδηγησέ μας σε παρακαλώ.


Ship Simulator 2008

Ship Simulator 2008 Official Addon

----------


## Aktofylakas

Και εχουν πεσει και οι τιμες απο οτι βλεπω.Αξιζει παντως.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Τρελλο κολημα

οριστε και μια φοτο απο το pride of Rotterdam οπου κανω μαγικα πανω στο πηδαλιο  :Very Happy:

----------


## milos express

ΦΙΛΕ PLORI ΚΑΝΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΤΗΛ.  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ...

----------


## laz94

Να ρωτήσω κάτι??? Οι φωτογραφίες που τραβάμε στο Ship Simulator που αποθηκεύονται???? Λέω για κάτω-δεξιά που έχει το εικονίδιο για να τραβήξεις φώτο.
 Τραβάω φώτο αλλά μετα δεν μπορώ να την βρώ!!! :Sad:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι??? Οι φωτογραφίες που τραβάμε στο Ship Simulator που αποθηκεύονται???? Λέω για κάτω-δεξιά που έχει το εικονίδιο για να τραβήξεις φώτο.
>  Τραβάω φώτο αλλά μετα δεν μπορώ να την βρώ!!!


egw pataw print screen kai meta anoigw ti zwgrafiki kai pataw paste.!

----------


## laz94

> egw pataw print screen kai meta anoigw ti zwgrafiki kai pataw paste.!


 
ΟΚ!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Και έτσι τις αποθηκεύω στον υπολογιστή;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> ΟΚ!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> Και έτσι τις αποθηκεύω στον υπολογιστή;


nai meta patas ''save as'' kai tis apothikeueis opou esy theleis..
(sorry gia ta greeklish)

----------


## laz94

Αυτό το print screen που βρίσκεται???
Sorry αν σε πρίζω :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: ....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To "PRINT SCREEN" ειναι στο πληκτρολογιο (τουλαχιστον το δικο μου) πανω απο το κουμπι "INSERT" και δεξια απο το "SCROLL LOCK". Και τα 2 βρισκονται πανω απο τα βελακια και αριστερα απο το Numpad! Πιστευω να σε βοηθησα!

----------


## gvaggelas

Ψάξε για το πλήκτρο PrtSc

----------


## laz94

δηλ αν το πατήσω αυτο θα μου τις εμφανίσει???

Σας ευχαριστώ :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Το πατάς και αποθηκεύει την εικόνα της οθόνης του υπολογιστή. Έπειτα πας στην ζωγραφική και επιλέγεις επεξεργασία-επικόλληση. Στην συνέχεια την επεξεργάζεσαι.

----------


## laz94

βασικά παταω αυτό το prtscn αφου τραβήξω μια φώτο και δεν μου κάνει τπτ

----------


## laz94

Παιδια σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και τους τρείς σας!!! Το βρήκα! Το ωραίο είναι οτι εγώ το είχα διαγράψει το παιχνίδι γιατί μου κολλούσε και πηρα τηλ τον ξαδερφό μου να το βάλει να παιξει να το δοκιμάσει γιατι μαζι προσπαθουσαμε να το βρουμε και δεν μπορουσαμε. Και απο την μια να προσπαθω να συννενοηθω εδω και απο την αλλη απο το τηλ με τον ξαδερφό μου!! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Οι φωτο αποθηκευονται στα Εγγραφα μου/ShipSim2008 UserData/Pictures

----------


## Nautikos II

Εχω κανει ενα μοντελακι (παντοφλα), αλλα με πιεζει ο χρονος, αν καποιος εχει χρονο και θελει, να του στειλω το αρχειο να το τελειωσει, το σκαρι ειναι ετοιμο
2008-11-21_134608.jpg2008-11-21_134653.jpg2008-11-21_134724.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Blue Star Ithaki κατά την διάρκεια δοκιμών στο virtual sailor.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Eεεεε, ξεχασες το αστερακι στην τσιμινιερα!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

παιδες ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω το λιμανι του πειραια για το virtual sailor το 7????επισησ επειδη το εχω πατσαρισμενο το παιχνιδακι αν μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει που θα βρω  και το scenery με το ιονιο πελαγος!!!!

----------


## laz94

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι?
Το virtual sailor από που το παίρνουμε??

----------


## dermitzakis

loipon epeidh exi polu kairo na dhmiourghthei post edw as kanw egw thn arxh,mhpos mporei kapoios na ftiaksei to festos/knossos twn minoinwn grammwn?kai pedia na anevazete ta ploia sas h sto rapidshare h ews synhmeno edw giati kai emeis oi karavolatres....theloume kainouria ploia,(enow kainouria ploia sto paixnidi)kai ean ginete na ftiaksete kai kapoio highspeed! :Smile:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

θελω μια βοηθεια παιδες!!!!οποιοσ ξερει και θελει να με βοηθησει ασ μου στειλει.θελω να αλλαξω χρωματα και σινιαλα σε ενα πλοιο στο virtual sailor πως θα το κανω αυτο??????? :Confused:

----------


## Dimigrant

O kaliteros tropos na allakseis oti theleis apo siniala, onoma, xrwmata tis gastras klp einai na anoikseis to analogo arxeio (bmp) kai na to epeksergasteis sto programma "paint" twn windows. Prosexe omws giati yparxoun montela me fix arxeia pou den mporeis na mpeis mesa kai na kaneis allages.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## memnos88

Παιδια σας παρακαλω επειδη εδω στη Κυπρο δεν βρηκα πουθενα το virtual sailor 7 μπορει καποιος απο σας να του στειλω λεφτα και τη διευθυνση μ να μου το αγορασει και να μου το στειλει?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.....

----------


## plori

> Παιδια σας παρακαλω επειδη εδω στη Κυπρο δεν βρηκα πουθενα το virtual sailor 7 μπορει καποιος απο σας να του στειλω λεφτα και τη διευθυνση μ να μου το αγορασει και να μου το στειλει?
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.....


 Φίλε μου το παιχνίδι δεν πουλιέται σε καταστήματα θα το καταβάσεις απο εδώ http://hangsim.com/ και θα το αγοράσεις με πιστωτική.Για περισσότερες θα σου δώσει το site.

----------


## memnos88

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τη βοηθεια φιλε...

----------


## double

Paidia mia erotisi. Ginete mesa sto paixnidi na mpoun perissotera apo 1 ploia? Etsi..gia na exei kinisi..euxaristw

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Paidia mia erotisi. Ginete mesa sto paixnidi na mpoun perissotera apo 1 ploia? Etsi..gia na exei kinisi..euxaristw


Φυσικα και γινεται!!! Εγω παιζω με 23! Οσα γινεται δηλαδη να βαλεις στο παιχνιδι.

----------


## double

Και πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό φίλε μου?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό φίλε μου?


Απλα: Ξεκινησε το παιχνιδι, και οταν εισαι μεσα στο πλοιο, πατα το Β. Εκει, εχει ολα τα πλοια που εχεις εγκατεστημενα στο παιχνιδι. Στην δεξια μερια του μενου που θα εμφανιστει, διαλεξε το πλοιο που θες, και βαλτο στο παιχνιδι. Τα πλοια που βρισκονται στην αριστερη μερια, ειναι αυτα που εχεις εκεινη τη στιγμη στο παιχνιδι και παιζεις. Αν εχεις παλι προβλημα, στειλε μου pm. Πιστευω να σε βοηθησα.

----------


## cpt babis

Πως μπορω να κατεβασω απο το νετ το νεο ship simulator 2009(οποιαδηποτε εκδοση)?

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Απο οσο ξερω μπορεις να το αγορασεις απο εδω www.shipsim.com αν και να σου πω την αληθεια δεν ειδα κατι για αυτο που ζητας!

----------


## cpt babis

> Απο οσο ξερω μπορεις να το αγορασεις απο εδω www.shipsim.com αν και να σου πω την αληθεια δεν ειδα κατι για αυτο που ζητας!


 Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## double

Paidia, kanena neo ploia gia to virtual sailor???

----------


## DimitrisT

Πριν από λίγο στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του αλφα έδειξαν ένα παιχνίδι με πλοία το google ships

----------


## waterman

από το ενημερωτικό e-mail του Google Earth:

PlanetInAction.com has released the first version of a free 3D simulation game which leverages the browser-based Google Earth plugin as the primary graphics engine. The game is called "Ships" and lets you take the helm on ships - barges, cargo ships, container ships, and even a cruise ship (the Queen Mary 2). Everything is in 3D, you can drive the ships anywhere in the world, there are sound effects, physical modeling, and realistic visual effects that makes this a wonder to behold. Not only that, but the author - Paul van Dinther - has created some great camera tools to make it easier for people to follow the action and see the sights.

You can try Ships right now, click the "Play Now" button, and make sure you read about the keyboard shortcuts. You can also watch the video review of Ships by Frank Taylor, where you might learn more tips on how to use the simulator. Or, read Frank's complete review at GearthBlog.com.

http://earth.google.com/newsletter/j...l#0.1_0.1_sec4

----------


## marikos100

pedia 8elw auto edo Flying Dolphin XXI 3d model an mpori kapios na to kani upload kai 8elw to apollon exress tis hellenic

----------


## johny18

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΤΟ SHIP SIMULATOR 2008 ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ VIRTUAL SAILOR ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ; ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ; ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !

----------


## koukou

Αν μπεις στο  site του virtual sailor θα το βρεις!!!βέβαια αν θυμάμαι καλά αν διαβάσεις κάποια μηνύματα πιο πίσω αναγράφονται πληροφορίες σχετικά με την αγορά του  vs7.

----------


## cpt babis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΤΟ SHIP SIMULATOR 2008 ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ VIRTUAL SAILOR ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ; ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ; ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !


Εδω ειναι φιλε  :Wink:

----------


## koukou

Cpt αυτό είναι το demo ή το κανονικό?

----------


## cpt babis

> Cpt αυτό είναι το demo ή το κανονικό?


το κανονικο φυσικα

----------


## koukou

Ωραίος ο cpt babis!!!

----------

